# Problems with video (nVidia GeForce 310M and FreeBSD 8.2)



## valsorym (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello,

I updated the ports collection (ports-all).
I updated the source system (sys-all).

I installed the drivers for the video card:

```
# echo 'nvidia_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
# echo 'nvidia_load="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/
# make && make install clean
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings/
# make && make install clean
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig/
# make && make install clean

# nvidia-xconfig
...
New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
```
-> All Ok.
And.


```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
...
Section "Device"
...
    Indentifier        "Card0"
    Driver             "nvidia" # << All OK.
    VendorName         "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName          "GT218 [GeForce 310M]"
...
```


```
# reboot now
```

Also had another setting:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings/
# nvidia-settings
```

The video card is configured. But I have stopped running some programs, such as Game/Chess. Prior to this run Chess.

Just do not start:
  Cruet stand
  Turn off the lights
  Swell Foop

I have little interest in the game (not including Battlefield Bad Company 2) - but it can talk about wrong video card settings.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I updated the ports collection (ports-all).
> I updated the source system (sys-all).



Should be "src-all".


----------



## valsorym (Jun 14, 2011)

wblock


> Should be "src-all".



Yes, you are right! Thank you.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a solution - do not play chess.


----------

